# Is this Tarvitz?



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

To the right as we look at the picture, that appears to be an Emperor's Children.


----------



## jams (Sep 19, 2009)

the legions shown appear to be white scars, world eaters and emperor's children so it may be. although wasn't garro death guard?


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

Don't think that's Garro at the front, could possibly be another survivor of the Istvaan III cleansing, along with Tarvitz.


----------



## gen.ahab (Dec 22, 2009)

The center marine is Captain Macer Varren. I have no idea who the two marines flanking him are, though I doubt that Emperor's Child is Saul, considering he is more than likely dead.


Edit: That isn't to say I wouldnt flip over it being Saul. The man has to be my favorite heresy character.


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

Ah is Varren the guy that randomly got added to Garro's team with no explanation before?


----------



## gen.ahab (Dec 22, 2009)

Words_of_Truth said:


> Ah is Varren the guy that randomly got added to Garro's team with no explanation before?


You are correct, sir.


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Words_of_Truth said:


> Ah is Varren the guy that randomly got added to Garro's team with no explanation before?


From what i've read _Sword of Truth_ will explain how Varren came to be a part of Team Garro as a sideplot.


LotN


----------



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)

Varren was at Istvaan, but not planet side I believe(on a related note, as you may or may not know, in some of the older fluff he was a member of the Eisenstien crew along with Garro.). Much as I would want that marine to be Saul, I just can't see it. I just think Varren would have mentioned it in the last audio book when they were on Istvaan that he had rescued some marines from there or joined up with them. That and if Tarvitz was to come back, I'm sure he would be the centerpoint of the novel, not a sidekick to Varren.


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

Maybe they are sneaking him in, I mean Loken wasn't the centre point of his audio novel was he?


----------



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)

Well actually he was. 'Cerberus' was the main plot. Just because we didn't know Cerberus was Loken, doesn't mean that he wasn't the main point of the drama.


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

I meant on the image heh. I don't know what's going to go on in Sword of Truth so was just speculating, that he could be part of the plot, but if he's not then  I really hope the Tarvitz issue gets cleared up.


----------



## Designation P-90 (Feb 24, 2012)

I don't know if that is him, but I do know that it would be a crime for his story to not be continued/resolved in some way. The guy was one of the best characters in the early HH and he gets killed "off screen"? Something doesn't add up.


----------



## Shattertheirsky (May 26, 2012)

Thank God!
A White Scar, Finally!


----------



## Stephen_Newman (Jul 14, 2009)

I doubt Tarvitz will be in this one. I think Varren will be the central character here.

Maybe in the Crimson Fist from Shadows of Treachery later this year will reveal what happened to Tarvitz and co.

Personally though I would like dreadnought Rylanor to be one of the survivors of Isstvaan 3 rather than Tarvitz. Just seems more likely in my opinion.


----------



## Designation P-90 (Feb 24, 2012)

Stephen_Newman said:


> I doubt Tarvitz will be in this one. I think Varren will be the central character here.
> 
> Maybe in the Crimson Fist from Shadows of Treachery later this year will reveal what happened to Tarvitz and co.
> 
> Personally though I would like dreadnought Rylanor to be one of the survivors of Isstvaan 3 rather than Tarvitz. Just seems more likely in my opinion.



Wasn't his sarcophagus cracked during the Virus Bombing?


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

Nah that was a Death Guard Dread, Rylanor was the Emperor's Children Dread who was set to guard the underground hangar.


----------



## Designation P-90 (Feb 24, 2012)

Words_of_Truth said:


> Nah that was a Death Guard Dread, Rylanor was the Emperor's Children Dread who was set to guard the underground hangar.



My bad.


----------



## mal310 (May 28, 2010)

I bloody hope so! I have a feeling it might be Tarvitz! If not now when? One of the short stories in Shadows of Treachery may have a story set on Isstvan III that may lead up to this. We shall see in time.


----------



## forkmaster (Jan 2, 2010)

Varren was mentioned in FotE, and if Im not mistaken, a close friend of Garro. He is a part of older fluff, so he isn't some random made character. This audio is a mid-quel made to flesh out how Varren became a part of the merry men of Garro.  I am curios who those others will be as well.

Since White Scars did support the librarium and went against the edict of Nikea, Im not surprised one of their Libriarians ended up in their care. Who that EC is, we will have to wait for.


----------



## gen.ahab (Dec 22, 2009)

If they make a habit of bringing back marines who fought on Istvaan III they run the risk of diminishing the emotional impact of the event. Given the revival of Loken, I would hope they think twice before bringing back another major character.


----------



## BlackGuard (Sep 10, 2010)

I agree, Galaxy in Flames was good because of how it ends -- noble and heroic.


----------



## mal310 (May 28, 2010)

gen.ahab said:


> If they make a habit of bringing back marines who fought on Istvaan III they run the risk of diminishing the emotional impact of the event. Given the revival of Loken, I would hope they think twice before bringing back another major character.


Loads of marines died on Istvaan. I don't think Tarvitz and others surviving would diminish it at all. On the contrery, it would make their fight worthwhile against all the odds. 




For example the following Captains all died. 
Torgaddon
Temeter
Demeter
Ehrlen


----------

